# Thickening of Uterus



## Margg (Sep 7, 2004)

Anyone ever have this? I'm 42 years old and the doc saw on an ultra sound (4 days before my period) that my uterus wall was thick and he wants to "scrape" it. What does that mean exactly? Has anyone had this done? He said it's a fairly common procedure.


----------

